# For those wanting windows tinted!



## optimusrob (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey everyone, I'm new to the forum, finally buying my first Nissan. In the last forum I belonged to (3si.com) I offered all members special prices on window tint and paint protection film, and I'd like to do the same to you. I work for SunControl of Minnesota and have been tinting windows for 20+ years and have been installing paint protection films for 6. We carry the best film on the market (Llumar and FormulaOne) and also a wide variety of 3M products. All of which I'll warranty for the life of your vehicle

Please let me know if you are interested in either tint or PPF, and I will cut you a great deal if you mention this forum. 

I've also began to work with 3M dynoc film. It comes in flat black, carbon fiber and a variety of other colors. Here is a link :Carbon Fiber Film | Dedicated To Selling 3M Carbon Fiber DI-NOC Vinyl

This stuff is becomming really popular on the west coast and I've seen pics of guys wraping whole cars in the flat black. Its really neat, so send me your ideas. (i've wrapped hoods, roofs, mirrors, emblems, anything you want)

Happy Holidays!

Rob Binger
SunControl of MN
651-490-1060

P.S. We have 3 locations in the twin city metro and 1 in rochester. No need to drive far from home!


----------

